

Ask HN: Angular resources July 2015 - roneesh

Any suggestions on the best places to learn current best practices on Angular 1.X as of July 2015. I feel like there are resources all over the place, but I&#x27;m not sure which ones the community has rallied around as the best.
======
AngeloAnolin
I am subscribed and get my Angular Newsletter weekly from this site[1].

Although the newsletter also involves the anticipated changes for the 2.0
version, they do provide good articles as well related to the latest Angular
release.

If you are on Twitter, you could also follow @AngularJS[2].

Also, Egghead[3] and Airpair[4] normally provides good articles related to
AngularJS, although the latter has more diverse web topics.

[1] [http://www.ng-newsletter.com/](http://www.ng-newsletter.com/)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/angularjs?lang=en](https://twitter.com/angularjs?lang=en)

[3] [https://egghead.io/](https://egghead.io/)

[4] [https://www.airpair.com/posts](https://www.airpair.com/posts)

------
buckbova
Style guide might be of some use:

[https://github.com/johnpapa/angular-
styleguide](https://github.com/johnpapa/angular-styleguide)

Code academy:

[http://www.codecademy.com/en/learn/learn-
angularjs/](http://www.codecademy.com/en/learn/learn-angularjs/)

